# Bloch Mb131



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2015)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 14, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 15, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2015)

(see also #1 pic5) Nevers 1940

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 17, 2015)

That's some nose!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 27, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 14, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Aug 15, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 3, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2016)

Beute Flugzeug Ausstellung Hamburg

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 8, 2019)

Foto Flugzeug Bomber Bloch 131 Kennung Piloten Flugplatz . | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (May 8, 2019)

Interesting camo


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 8, 2019)

It really is


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2020)

Q110 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Beute Frankreich Bomber camo TOP ! | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2020)

Q112 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Beute Frankreich Bomber TOP Motiv | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 16, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2020)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION BLOCH MB 131 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2020)

B109 Foto Wehrmacht Frankreich Beute Flugplatz Flugzeug Typen Mix TOP | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 22, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2020)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION BLOCH MB 131 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2020)

Foto, Wehrmacht, Beute, frz. Flugzeuge, Nahaufnahme, Frankreich, b | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2020)

Foto, Wehrmacht, Beute, frz. Flugzeuge, Nahaufnahme, Frankreich, e | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2020)

Foto, Wehrmacht, Beute, frz. Flugzeuge, Nahaufnahme, Frankreich, d | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 17, 2020)

Foto, Wehrmacht, Beute, frz. Flugzeug, Nahaufnahme, Frankreich, a | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 17, 2020)

Bi-plane in Posts 37, 38 and 39 is a..................................?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2020)

fubar57
.... IMHO that's Potez 25. It's very likely the B2 variant.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 17, 2020)

Indeed, looks like a match. I just noticed a second bi-plane that has a different looking front end, behind the Potez 25

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 17, 2020)

Humm ... quite difficult to recognize. Possible it could be Potez 25 as well but it might be the A2 variant powered by the Jupiter engine.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 21, 2020)

Nice shots!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2021)

AM249 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Beute Frankreich Kennung mailing | eBay


Entdecken Sie AM249 Foto Wehrmacht Luftwaffe Flugzeug Beute Frankreich Kennung mailing in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





target tow

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Oct 14, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 298451
> View attachment 298452
> View attachment 298453
> View attachment 298461


Judging by what is visible, There were no survivers from this incident!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2021)

No accident. Burned by the french.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## ARTESH (Oct 14, 2021)

Snautzer01 said:


> No accident. Burned by the french.


At least, no casualties! They can fly another plane.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 21, 2022)

Foto - Flugzeug - 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - Flugzeug - 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 21, 2022)

Foto - abgeschossenes französisches Flugzeug - 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto - abgeschossenes französisches Flugzeug - 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 21, 2022)

W840 Frankreich combat Beute französische Flugzeuge raf royal air force airplane | eBay


Entdecken Sie W840 Frankreich combat Beute französische Flugzeuge raf royal air force airplane in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 21, 2022)

W841 Frankreich combat Beute französische Flugzeuge raf royal air force airplane | eBay


Entdecken Sie W841 Frankreich combat Beute französische Flugzeuge raf royal air force airplane in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Christophe D (Aug 21, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 683197
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic, but it's a Martin Maryland.

PS: ops, I just noticed it's my first post here, so hi to all

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 21, 2022)

Christophe D said:


> Nice pic, but it's a Martin Maryland.
> 
> PS: ops, I just noticed it's my first post here, so hi to all


Hello and welcome!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2022)

Orig. Foto Beute Flugzeug am Flugplatz MOURMELON-LE-GRAND Marne Frankreich 1940 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Orig. Foto Beute Flugzeug am Flugplatz MOURMELON-LE-GRAND Marne Frankreich 1940 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 24, 2022)

Hello!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2022)

Capt. Vick said:


> Hello!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 26, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2022)

Foto Frankreich Flugplatz zerstörte französische Flugzeug Jäger Tarn-Anstrich | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Frankreich Flugplatz zerstörte französische Flugzeug Jäger Tarn-Anstrich in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 30, 2022)




----------

